# 99 Sentra 1.6L - P0400 question, motor turns, but doesn't catch



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello group, need a little guidance. Having issues with my Daughter's Sentra. It's throwing a P0400 code. 

I was able to take off the EGR Value, clean it up, etc. The diaphragm actuates just fine, using a hand pump.

The engine turns over, and sounds like it wants to catch. But doesn't quite get there. I've turned it over with the accelerator floored, and still no go. 

The O2 sensor is fairly new, replaced about 6 months ago.

Also, I have this issue too. See the link. http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/164964-help-pics-inside.html

That hose that I presume goes to the EGRC-BPT is completely gone. And for the life of me, I can't find the EGRC-BPT valve in the first place. :-(

The motor turns over, is almost catching, but ultimately doesn't. 

Any suggestions?

TIA,
-Jav


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

as a stab, and thinking it was flooded, I pulled the fuel pump fuse. Then motored it over three separate times, for about 5/10 seconds. Put the fuse back in, and tried to start it. No luck....

-Jav


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

also, managed to find the EGRC-BPT. And ran a new hose between it and the EGR. Used some carb cleaner on the throttle innards, etc.

engine spins, but doesn't fire. I cleared the P0400 code. and have tried spinning the motor several times. No catch, and no new code....

bummer...

-Jav


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Overheated?

Compression test - what's the values you got for the individual cylinders?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Make sure you've actually got spark in the first place. Pull a plug out, leave the wire hooked up, place the tip near something metal so you get a good ground and crank it over to see if you've actually got spark.
I'm guessing you used the carb cleaner to see if the engine would try to fire on that to rule out not getting any fuel?


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

jdg said:


> Make sure you've actually got spark in the first place. Pull a plug out, leave the wire hooked up, place the tip near something metal so you get a good ground and crank it over to see if you've actually got spark.
> I'm guessing you used the carb cleaner to see if the engine would try to fire on that to rule out not getting any fuel?


I'll try spraying some carb cleaner in the inlet first, to see if it fire with that. Though I do smell fuel when I've pump the accelerator.

I'll disconnect the fuel pump fuse, motor it over a couple times, and then pull a plug to check for spark. 

I'll post back with results. 

TIA,

-Jav


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

All fixed! 

I popped the distributor cap and notice the rotor was spinning freely. The retaining screw had come completely off, and was flailing around inside the cap. I went ahead and bought a new cap and rotor, and the car fired right up.

the cool thing is, I also found the vacuum line of where to connect the EGR to the EGRC-BPT. So that should solve the endless P0400 codes. Fingers crossed.

any rate, wanted to post up the results in case someone down the road decides to do a search for similar issues. All part of adding to the knowledge base.

Thanks group!

-Jav


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

javelina1 said:


> I popped the distributor cap and notice the rotor was spinning freely. The retaining screw had come completely off, and was flailing around inside the cap. I went ahead and bought a new cap and rotor, and the car fired right up.


Seems like that screw falling out is a common thing. It's happened to me twice, 1st time left me stranded (didn't know what happened), 2nd time...left me stranded (screw basically disintegrated inside there).
Make sure you put some _lock-tite_ or something similar on it.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

jdg said:


> Seems like that screw falling out is a common thing. It's happened to me twice, 1st time left me stranded (didn't know what happened), 2nd time...left me stranded (screw basically disintegrated inside there).
> Make sure you put some _lock-tite_ or something similar on it.


excellent suggestion. I'll make a point of adding some blue loctite. 

TIA

-Jav


----------

